# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Oracle NLS_LANG registre

## djaikeule

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis avec mon application powerbuilder 10.5 :
L'application est excute  partir d'un serveur sur une machine utilisateur qui utilise un client Oracle 8.1.7. Un autre serveur host la base de donnes Oracle 10g.
Voici mon problme, dans mon application, lorsque je me connecte  la base de donnes O10g, je demande  ce que le NLS_LANG soit AMERICAN.AMERICA. pour les changes. 
Or, dans la base de registre de la machine client (avec oracle 8.1.7), la cl NLS_LANG est FRENCH.FRANCE. Tant que je ne modifie pas cette cl, l'application dconne et m'affiche une erreur ORA-12725 lors de la connexion  la base. Le problme vient du conflit avec le registre. Je pourrais bien modifier le registre une bonne fois pour toute mais il existe d'autres applications sur le client et donc je dois viter de manipuler les cls.
J'ai fait un test en modifiant le registre, ca marche impeccable.

Connaissez-vous un moyen de contourner ce problme, que je puisse me passer du registre le temps de l'excution de l'application ?

Merci beaucoup,
bonne journe.

Olivier.

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

il me semble que l'on peut changer cette variable le temps d'une session oracle



```
alter session set NLS_LANGUAGE='AMERICAN'
```

----------

